# eBay cheapie to decent shooter!



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

A few weeks back, I saw this wood slingshot for only $3 + $5 shipping. I figured it would be very toy-like, which it was, but that I could make something of it. First is a before pic (from eBay, since I didn't get around to taking any before I started modding). Below that are a few pics of the finished product. I chopped off the top of each prong where the band slots were cut, filed grooves around them, and then sanded the whole thing and stained it with walnut Danish oil (the catty itself is white oak). I cut a couple inches off the gum rubber bands and replaced the cheap leather with a double-cupped Trumark pouch. The final product cost me no more than the initial cost of the slingy, and it shoots very well. Not bad for $8 and about an hour worth of work!









Btw, the eBay photo appears to show beech, ash, or some other type of wood, but the one I got turned out to be oak (which is fine with me, but worth mentioning to anyone else who may choose to pic one up).


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice. Looks great. JT


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Many thanks,JT. I appreciate it.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Jeez! Although it may have started out as a pretty boring catty -- it definitely ended up being a candidate for the Slingshot Revitalization & Beautification Department?!

The stain oil _really_ brought up the nice pattern in the wood, didn't it?


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice job, looks great.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great idea to find good slingshots in the raw! I really like the finishing you did.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

good deal and good work!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey! Thanks, guys. Yes, the wood was very plain when recieved (unfinished). The oil really brought it to life. I wasn't sure how the walnut stain would turn out on white oak, but I like the result. This one is just a bit larger than Fish's Hunter, from what I can tell. He said in another thread he's got 40mm between forks. This one is about 43mm. The only thing I may do in the future is shorten the grip a little, not sure yet. Again, I appreciate the comments.

*BTW*, I should have put this in the Modifications section. If a mod cares to move it there, that'd be cool.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent job of giving some pride to a humiliated piece of wood. I know I say this too much, but that looks like it would carry well in a pocket.....


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I do refer to this as a pocket shooter, as it fits nicely in a back jeans pocket. I've found that I don't need the last inch to inch and a half on the handle, since it's most comfortable to shoot in the finger-braced grip. If I get around to it this weekend, I'm thinking of cutting that 1-1.5" off the handle, making it even more pocket friendly.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

great job looks great the only thing is a dont like the dark varnish but still


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, p4v.







I actually would rather have put some tung oil or something on it, so it didn't turn so dark, but the walnut oil is the only thing I have on hand at the moment. I had a bottle of tung oil, but when I went to use it it was all congealed and not much use. I may do another one of these, but with a clear oil finish in the future.


----------



## Don (Dec 31, 2009)

[quote name='pelleteer' date='05 February 2010 - 08:14 PM' timestamp='1265400881' post='3325']
Thanks, p4v.







I actually would rather have put some tung oil or something on it, so it didn't turn so dark, but the walnut oil is the only thing I have on hand at the moment. I had a bottle of tung oil, but when I went to use it it was all congealed and not much use.

I just purchased one of those ebay cheapies and hope to do the same to it as you did. Don't know if it will turn out as nice but looking forward to trying my best.

Don


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Don said:


> I just purchased one of those ebay cheapies and hope to do the same to it as you did. Don't know if it will turn out as nice but looking forward to trying my best.
> 
> Don


Hey, Don. It's definitely an excellent deal. As it comes, the fork itself is very well done, though the band slots leave something to be desired. I didn't want to keep them anyway, as I wanted to do an over- the-top style, so I hacksawed 'em off, but if you wanted to use the slots you could finish them off by slipping some sandpaper down into them. The pouch was thin and weak, so I tossed it, and the bands took a lot of shortening to get reasonable velocity, but were perfectly fine after that. If you want to do the same style I did, I filed the grooves in the fork with a Nicholson 5/32" diameter chainsaw sharpening file. Worked like a charm. Just go slow and everything should work out fine. I look forward to seeing how it comes out.


----------



## Don (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, I got my ebay cheapy today and I have to say I am giddy. First off, its not made of oak like Pelleteer's but some sort of soft wood like pine so I'm a little concerned about durability. Anyway, I shot it a few times with the junky bands it came with and was impressed with its accuracy. Not wanting to keep those bands I replaced them with a set I got for my bunnybuster. I had to open the fork slots with sand paper to fit the new bands but that only took a few minutes. I have a five yard range set up in my cellar that I use to shoot at small targets. Man, can that el-cheapo shoot! I'm nailin my targets with 80% accuracy no problem. Sorry Bunny Buster but it out shoots even you. That cheap sling is the best $6 Ive ever spent.

Don


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I bought one of those for the old indian woman. I put flat bands on it for her. I've been sleeping with one eye open ever since.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Sarge said:


> I bought one of those for the old indian woman. I put flat bands on it for her. I've been sleeping with one eye open ever since.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Yep, there are a couple models of cheapie available at eBay. It sounds like you got the more common one which is available from several sellers. I wondered what sort of wood they were. The one I got no longer shows up when I search for "wooden slingshot" or "wood slingshot" (like it did when I bought mine), but I dug around and found they are still available. They are only available from one particular seller. I don't know what Aaron's view is, but most forums don't allow direct eBay links in the public areas of the forum, so I'll PM you a direct link to the one I got, in case you still want to try one out.


----------



## Don (Dec 31, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> Yep, there are a couple models of cheapie available at eBay. It sounds like you got the more common one which is available from several sellers. I wondered what sort of wood they were. The one I got no longer shows up when I search for "wooden slingshot" or "wood slingshot" (like it did when I bought mine), but I dug around and found they are still available. They are only available from one particular seller. I don't know what Aaron's view is, but most forums don't allow direct eBay links in the public areas of the forum, so I'll PM you a direct link to the one I got, in case you still want to try one out.


Thanks Pelleteer, just bought one of the oak slings. Hope it shoots as well as the one I got today.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I've seen them on e-bay Pelleteer. You did a great job redoing her. Looks like a pretty thick frame too. Nice! Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds good, Don.









Flat, the frame is a full 3/4" thick. There's only 1-11/16" between prongs (total width of fork is 3.25"), so I thought fork hits might be a problem, but I shoot it flip style with no troubles.


----------



## Don (Dec 31, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> Sounds good, Don.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelleteer,

Got the oak cheapie you PM'd me about and turned it into a flipper as you did and it is just as accurate if not more so then the other cheapie I got from ebay. I tried to use it as it came but it was just too erratic so I cut off the groove ends of the fork and sanded the ends, grooved the forks and attatched the bands it came with flip style. It shoots great though I don't care for the pouch leather much. I'll keep the finish natural for now and maybe stain and poly it later when I feel more ambitious. Thanks for the heads up on that sling it has brought a new enthusiasm to my shooting.

Don


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad to hear you're pleased with it, Don. These really do provide a very solid framework for a custom flip. I love mine too. I'm still thinking of picking up one or two more to work on in the near future. You can't beat the price for a nice hardwood frame.


----------



## Don (Dec 31, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> Glad to hear you're pleased with it, Don. These really do provide a very solid framework for a custom flip. I love mine too. I'm still thinking of picking up one or two more to work on in the near future. You can't beat the price for a nice hardwood frame.


Ok, I should learn to leave well enough alone. I decided that the bands on my cheapie flip were too long and I wasn't getting enough zip so I shortened them and retied them being careful that everything was even. My accuracy went to ****. So I decided to put a band set on that was better quality, still very erratic shooting. Tell me what you think I should do. I was thinking of getting some latex bands from Bill Herriman. Good idea? I can guess Bill will think so. BTW Bill I have a brother that lives in Kerrville.

Don


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmmm...I'm not sure what's happening in this case. I mean,obviously when you shorten or lengthen, or in any other way change the speed of your bands, you get a different trajectory, but that typically only affects your elevation. Your windage should still be pretty much the same. The thing is, that's pretty easy to adjust to after a few shots, once you know how much higher or lower you're shooting with a specific band setup. I don't know why a change of bands would cause the shots to become erratic though.


----------



## Don (Dec 31, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> Hmmm...I'm not sure what's happening in this case. I mean,obviously when you shorten or lengthen, or in any other way change the speed of your bands, you get a different trajectory, but that typically only affects your elevation. Your windage should still be pretty much the same. The thing is, that's pretty easy to adjust to after a few shots, once you know how much higher or lower you're shooting with a specific band setup. I don't know why a change of bands would cause the shots to become erratic though.


I took the double latex bands off of my Saunders Hawk and put them on the ebay flip and accuracy impoved greatly. I guess an easier pulling band set is what works best for this particular sling. May order some more double latex bands from Bill or from saunders.

Don


----------



## bentfork (Mar 10, 2011)

from trash to treasure yes


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Who'd have thought you'd get such a nice piece out of that. Good find and good work.


----------

